# early miscarriage 4 weeks 3 days



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

hello 

i had a termiantion at 11weeks in aug due to circumstances which i deeply regret 

i fell pregnant again on 5th oct that was the 1st day of my last period i was so happy as i am happily engaged to the greatest guy but at 4 this morning i was bleeding heavily and hosp confirmed a v early missacriage  completely gutted however the nurse said i can ttc again wen ovulation occurs so i have the tests however is this safe ? they said im having a period now as my period was due the 1st of nov n its the 5th now ... 

just need abit of advice as i used to have pcos which they said had cleared but that was my first pregnancy 

thanks samielou xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, as it's so early, this bleeding is classed as a period, so you would be ok to start ttc next month,

Take care,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

thank you so much for your help as i was confused do you have any ideas what ould have cause this very early miscaarriage because as soon as i found out 3 days later it was gone xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid there's no way of knowing, there is often no cause found, but often it can be problems in the  way in which the embryo has formed, or not implanted properly,

Sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## samie-lou90 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you xx


----------

